# 11 months to strip-down and rebuild an engine



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just a little bit of fun here ...






Sorry - it is not my motor, just found on YouTube


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

In my younger years I remember rebuilding engines that fast,  but now I take my time so I don't have all those parts leftover,


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow..it's *animated*

I was just expecting a series of pictures in sequence, but no.... he must have taken at least 20 pictures just to unscrew the stupid oil filter!!

I don't have patience like that... I might take 30 or 40 pictures, tops.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Why would you want to strip and take an engine apart, doesn't it get mighty cold in Canada?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Where do you think his name came from?????:beercheer:
except for 1 day last summer when it was stupid hot and then he was wearing a jacket


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nicely done!!!


----------

